# Lug pattern



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

What is the lug size or pattern or whatever on the '98 200sx. I want to get these rims (R1 Drift 6) but dont know whether or not they will fit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

4x100, but you have to be careful with the offset to know if they will really fit though.

www.tirerack.com is a nice place to go, check it out.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There are three important measurements for a wheel on a Sentra
Bolt Pattern: 4 x 100
Offset: 35-40mm
Center hole size (Sentras require hub-centric mounting): 59.2mm

If the wheel has a hole larger than this, you will need a hub-centric ring to adapt the wheel to your car. Without the ring the wheel will not balance correctly.

Lew


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I got a set of rims from my friends prelude and damned if they didnt fit perfectly including the center hole... BTW theyre 17's.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

do 200sx's require hub-centric mounting too?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Terran200sx said:


> do 200sx's require hub-centric mounting too?


Definitely. AFAIK all Nissan cars require hub-centric mounting.

Lew


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

ok the offset on the rins i want is 42mm and the hub is 60.1. Would these still work on a 200sx and what would i need to do to make them work?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Terran200sx said:


> ok the offset on the rins i want is 42mm and the hub is 60.1. Would these still work on a 200sx and what would i need to do to make them work?


The hole in the wheel is the correct diameter (0.2mm larger than the hub so it is a tight fit). The offset may be a problem because the tire may hit the strut. If so, you will need a 1/4 inch spacer (which should also be hub-centric).

Lew


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone knows what different wheels will fit a 200SX? I am looking for some 17 or even 18 stock wheels from like a maxima or somthing like that to go on my 97 200sx. Will any other "stock" upgrade wheels fit my car? Thanks in advance.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the b14's are 15" and look good but most other cars with 17s or 18s stock are 5 lug and that includes the Spec and maxima


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

91sentra said:


> the b14's are 15" and look good but most other cars with 17s or 18s stock are 5 lug and that includes the Spec and maxima


 Bummer. I noticed above someone got Prelude wheels that fit....anyone know of other cars with the right 4 lug pattern? thanks for the reply!


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

kstrongsyj said:


> Bummer. I noticed above someone got Prelude wheels that fit....anyone know of other cars with the right 4 lug pattern? thanks for the reply!


i think my '74 Bug has the same lug pattern.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

You should be able to fit any stock wheel with a 4x100 bolt pattern, but I don't think you wanna roll around with a big H on your rim from a Honda. So you are limited to B13 and B14 stockies.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

kstrongsyj said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows what different wheels will fit a 200SX? I am looking for some 17 or even 18 stock wheels from like a maxima or somthing like that to go on my 97 200sx. Will any other "stock" upgrade wheels fit my car? Thanks in advance.


SE-r wheels are very nice wheels..........fit perfect.......very light (around 15lbs a wheel!) and you can paint them to your liking. i got a set of se-r wheel for $250 including tires with one season left on them. you cant even shake a stick at that.








mine will soon either be polished alum. or super gloss black witha silver lip.


JT200SX-N-FX said:


> You should be able to fit any stock wheel with a 4x100 bolt pattern, but I don't think you wanna roll around with a big H on your rim from a Honda. So you are limited to B13 and B14 stockies.


you could allways fill the H with bondo then buy a few of those nissan wheel stickers off of ebay and make them "nissan wheels" but honda people have try'd doing that with se-r wheels and they dont think anyone will notice :thumbdwn:


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> SE-r wheels are very nice wheels..........fit perfect.......very light (around 15lbs a wheel!) and you can paint them to your liking. i got a set of se-r wheel for $250 including tires with one season left on them. you cant even shake a stick at that.



Sounds like smokin deal. What size are they? :cheers:

*edit* Shipping might really suck though


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

15in., that is the best size for our car for a balence of performance and looks.
if your interested in a pair of se-r wheels (or anywheels for that matter) look in either our classifieds or click here for sr20forum wheels and tires....<your best bet) they are in high demand, so if you spot a pair grab them! if they have paint damage dont worry just repaint them. and if your supper lucky find the se-L wheels, they are the same but have a bronze color to them.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this car is the reason i bought se-r wheels. this is blake's car (aka radioaktiv)
shot #1 
shot #2 
shot #3


kstrongsyj said:


> *edit* Shipping might really suck though


im sure you could find a set locally, thats what i did (thanks wickedsr20 :thumbup: )


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

Why would those work better as compared to a 16 or even 17? I had an eclipse previously (that car was a PILE) and I swapped the 14's that were on it for 16's and the handling came to LIFE! :thumbup:


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> this car is the reason i bought se-r wheels. this is blake's car (aka radioaktiv)
> shot #1
> shot #2
> shot #3
> ...


Sweet ass car man! :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

kstrongsyj said:


> Why would those work better as compared to a 16 or even 17? I had an eclipse previously (that car was a PILE) and I swapped the 14's that were on it for 16's and the handling came to LIFE! :thumbup:


the mitsu had more power as well, the 15's will give great handling (when paired with 205 wides) but also keep the weight closer to the inside so it dosent hinder the accel/decel as much. its not that they are better than 16 or even 17 at handling....its that they are a much better matched size wheel for the little 1.6/2.0L for nearly everything, instead of being the best at one thing the size allows it to be very good at most all aspecs


----------

